# Which one?



## not_kevin (Oct 31, 2008)

K, so I can go to one tournament this term. I'm trying to decide between CalTech Fall and Berkeley Fall. Which one should I go to?


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 2, 2008)

Then I'll be going to the CalTech fall. Are you going, too?


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 3, 2008)

You went to Dutch Open? Nice; how was it?

Hmm... d'you think any of them would sell them 

I'll probably end up flying.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 8, 2008)

A7xcuber is going to be selling Edisons and Joys at Berkeley I believe. I read that in one of his comments on his Edison cube video.


----------

